# Pontiac OHC6 Carb



## pontiacOHC6 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 1968 OHC6. Its in my 1968 Firebird. the 1bbl carb has a stripped thread where the small filter resides. The insert won't tighten because of it. I was directed here because some folks said there were some OHC6 guys that might be able to help me find another carb. Thank you in advance.

Jeff


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

email sent.


----------

